# Nail shapes?



## StakeEdward (Feb 5, 2011)

I recently decided to cut all of my nails into a square shape, and while it works for my ring and pinky fingers very nicely, my middle fingers' nails naturally grow in a round shape, and the same goes for my thumbs. My index fingers' nails naturally grow in an oval shape. So, this nail shape feels very uncomfortable (and looks weird w/o polish) on my index fingers and slightly uncomfortable on my thumbs and middle fingers.

Is this normal for nails? Should I choose another shape for all of them?

What shape do you keep your nails?


----------



## katana (Feb 5, 2011)

We had a thread on it here... What Shape Do You Like?


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you know if this is a common problem with square-shaped nails, or is it because a couple of my nails naturally grow in a round or oval shape?

Shaping my ring/pinky fingers into ovals just doesn't work, but my middle fingers, ring fingers, and thumbs all keep snagging on things a lot more than they did when they were rounded. I'd like to have all my nails be the same shape but am uncertain what I should do (didn't really care much before).


----------



## katana (Feb 5, 2011)

I can not wear squared nails, because they snap and rip on everything and I just end up breaking my nails.

So I round mine, some are more rounded and some are more oval, it feels most comfortable this way.

Have you seen Katy Perrys "Stiletto" nails..... eew


----------



## divadoll (Feb 5, 2011)

This shape is absolutely yucky!  I'd kabob my eyeball everytime I put on or take off my contact lenses!


----------



## katana (Feb 5, 2011)

They are more like Talons or claws, then stilettos....


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the exact same issue.  I usually do the "squoval" or square-oval shape.  I cut them into a square shape a lil longer than I want them to be then I round them out a bit with a file.  My middle, pointer, and thumb are always a little rounder.  It does look awful without polish though because I keep my nails pretty short.  Naturally they all grow in different shapes.  If I want to wear them a bit longer, or want to go without polish for a while I'll file them in an oval shape, which looks nice and feminine, but the pinky and ring fingers are a little bit more square.  I would suggest going to a nail tech and letting them give you a good manicure and help you find which shape works best for you.  Then you can do the upkeep yourself afterwards!


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it worth it to spend $30 at the local salon &amp; spa to get my nails done, or is it ok to go to a cheaper place like Lee's Nails?

My nails are actually somewhat short right now (maybe 1/4" past my nail bed), so it's slightly difficult to round them out right now. But they grow pretty fast, so maybe next week I will attempt the "squoval" thing and if that doesn't work, go to a nail salon!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 6, 2011)

As long as the place is clean it shouldn't really matter where you go if you're just getting a basic manicure...but I'm no expert.  I usually do my own nails, but if I do go get them done I just go to a beauty school.  The students at the one I go to are well trained and it is really cheap.


----------



## maggieliciousss (Dec 30, 2013)

I have chubby short fingers which nail shape would you suggest for me ?


----------



## Amy Bullins (Dec 30, 2013)

i need the same help. i am working on growing out healthy natural nails. i was so used to the square tips from the salon, but im thinking round looks better on my short round hands...or is it like eyeglasses where opposites complement and i should keep square nails on my round hands.


----------

